# Sheepies at sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Went back to the bridge with some fiddlers for more Sheepshead. It was a hard day for it with that dang wind. Still caught 10. I kept 8 of them. Also caught a couple small black grouper and another scrawled cowfish. Still have some fiddlers left so I will get back out there in the morning.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Good for you man. I might try again in the morning as well. I fished the GB side hard this afternoon for a few hours, with about 10 bites, but no hook ups. That wind did make it tough. Plus it's been years since I caught a sheepie.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i was out there the other day and there was a guy with a bow that shot 17 sheepies and a blk drum. he's preety good with that bow. it's a little early for their run but there appears to be plenty of them there. nice mess of fish btw.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Dang man, nice sheepies. I can never get the ones at Sikes hooked up. They always seemed to know what was up. Igot so sick of it that I triedto use 4lb line and a bream hook on the smallest shrimp you could find, but they always just bit off the non-hook end. (I was usually sight casting on them, so they were sheepshead, not pinfish lol)

:bowdown Grats to you for being able to get Bob Sikes sheepshead on the hook and in the cooler. :bowdown


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

good lookin sh!+heads, id sure like to catch a few soon


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Looking Catch ,Look's like a Good Dinner to me:hungry,


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Went back again today with fiddler crabs. Went through a dozen in an hour. Managed to do something that I haven't done in 6 years. I actually hooked a sheepshead. He immediately broke me off, but I call it a win. Better than just reeling up an empty hook like I've been doing for years. The quest continues...


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I am going to go today again after I get my truck out of the shop this morning.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

*Wow nice work!!! :clap 1 of the best Smooked fish you can catch!! I like sheepshead's better then mullet ! :clap Agan good job! :usaflag*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here is how to catch them everytime.

Take someone that has never fished before. They will jerk at every nibble. It works ans it's funny to watch.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

nice mess of sheepies. From the decor in the pic, I gotta ask: Do you clean those fish in the LIVING ROOM????


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/20/2009)*nice mess of sheepies. From the decor in the pic, I gotta ask: Do you clean those fish in the LIVING ROOM????




Ha ha.....No....I clean them in the kitchen...I did have them on the bar that separates the kitchen and living room though.It's a small 2 BR Apt.


----------

